# Hopper OTA Software to "Add Locals"



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ever since the OTA module came out for the Hopper, the software option to Add Locals says "This feature coming soon". I guess soon doesn't really mean the same thing to Dish as it does to me. Is there any word when this will be out? If you have to rescan tomorrow add channels, you can't make use of an antenna rotator because the antenna doesn't see all the stations at the time of the scan.

This function was always available on the 722k! Come on DISH.

Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

be patient .. the "soon" in dish term could lasts FOREVER or if you are lucky, months/years


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Hopper is one step ahead of the 922... The 922 never even got a "Add Locals" button! I remember asking about it and nothing ever seemed to happen... I figured with the Hopper getting a button it was a positive sign, but I think that button may have been there close to as long as the OTA module has been available.


----------



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yep, that button has been there since the OTA module was released. The Hopper software has had several updates and after each one I check for this function, but every time it says "...coming soon".


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

is it new plot from marketing ppl ? they start push FW developers to create the non-working buttons to keep users on hook 

before it was strictly verbal promises, if you remember CChats, they avoided such hardcoded evidence of promises


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

So does this mean if I upgrade to the Hopper from my 211k, which has a built-in OTA module, I won't be able to seamlessly integrate my OTA locals like I can now?

Ken


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you could sans some functions what promised to make "soon"


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

khearrean said:


> So does this mean if I upgrade to the Hopper from my 211k, which has a built-in OTA module, I won't be able to seamlessly integrate my OTA locals like I can now?
> 
> Ken


No. the Hopper OTA module will integrate your locals.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

khearrean said:


> So does this mean if I upgrade to the Hopper from my 211k, which has a built-in OTA module, I won't be able to seamlessly integrate my OTA locals like I can now?
> 
> Ken


That depends on how you mean.

The Hopper doesn't have built-in OTA, but it supports an OTA USB add-on. With that, you get a single OTA tuner. What you can't do is add individual OTA channels... you can only scan for all... The problem here is for people with an antenna and a rotor setup that needs to be repointed for some OTA channels... and that means you have to also rescan the OTA on the Hopper whenever they repoint the antenna. Other than that, it is just as seamless as any other Dish receiver.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Got it. Thanks..

Ken


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

As of today, this "feature" still indicates "This feature coming soon". Any news if the feature is even coming at all?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

nmetro said:


> As of today, this "feature" still indicates "This feature coming soon". Any news if the feature is even coming at all?


Sure it is coming it's just DISH's definition of SOON.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Have you actually got one (the OTA USB dongle) and tried it out ?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

scooper said:


> Have you actually got one (the OTA USB dongle) and tried it out ?


Yes, yes, and it still doesn't work.


----------



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

scooper said:


> Have you actually got one (the OTA USB dongle) and tried it out ?


And I, the OP, have had one since they came out a year and a half ago. I'm still waiting for this functionality to be added. As I posted then, it was always available on the 722K.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes. I tried it before posting.


scooper said:


> Have you actually got one (the OTA USB dongle) and tried it out ?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

SOON™


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I am worried that if they add this feature it will break something else on the OTA software system.
It is working good now. I can pull stations from an other TV market in at 80 miles.
Its the best OTA turner I have had. I have tried Directvs and other non Sat models.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

scottchez said:


> I am worried that if they add this feature it will break something else on the OTA software system.
> It is working good now. I can pull stations from an other TV market in at 80 miles.
> Its the best OTA turner I have had. I have tried Directvs and other non Sat models.


Not on my hopper. Just get the soon screen.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

